# Peat Moss Shortage



## qam1 (Oct 23, 2020)

It's fall time for seeding and as they always tell you and I've always done is after you seed, put a layer of peat moss on top.

Typically I would buy 3.8 ft³ bags from Home Depot for roughly $9, usually they've got tons of bags stacked on pallets.

I've been using my "stash" leftover from last year, but as I am running out I went to purchase more. And there's none anywhere. Not at my Home Depot, not at my Lowes. I checked online and there's none at any Home Depot/Lowes within 50 miles of me and there's none available to order for delivery.

I know it fall and people buy a lot of now, but I never seen such shortages before.

Looking elsewhere online, one bag is going for the insane price of $42 on Amazon, and the insaner $66 on Walmart.

Does anyone know what's happening?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't know the reason, but this happened earlier in the year as well, May/June timeframe. Only one store, Lowes, had it near me, but other stores, like Agway, got it in stock at the end of June.

Peat moss is not a totally renewable resource...only so much can be taken out of the environment without upsetting the ecological balance. But I don't know if that's playing a role.

I would do what I did as a backup plan before I found that Lowes that had it--call a gardening supplier like Agway and ask. They might know when a shipment is coming.


----------



## Girls4green-beginner (Sep 21, 2020)

I found some at a garden centre not the big name ones a private one. Half the price.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a place by me that will sell it in bulk for $60 per yard.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I have a place by me that will sell it in bulk for $60 per yard.


Assuming it's uncompressed, as it's bulk.

When you buy a bag at HD with 3cu, it expands to about 6cu. 
There is 27 cu ft in a yard, so you need 4.5 bags to get a yard of uncompressed peat moss.
At $11 a bag, this would cost you $49.50.

Now obviously the 2:1 ratio might not be exact, but it seems the bulk rate is about on par with the bag rate.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I've found peat moss hard to find this late in the season just about every year. My solution was to set up a reminder every August 1st to stock up while I could still find it.


----------

